# A Touch of Glitter   =)



## Juneplum (Sep 10, 2005)

weelll, i decided to use my mercuric glitter liner since i haven't touched it in ages! here goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























Stuff used:

Face:

Studio Fix C6
Quiver Pearlizer

Eyes:
#20 lashes
Parfait Amour all over lid
Jewel Blue mid lid
Hepcat and Embark in crease
Yogurt as highlight
Mercuric glitter liner upper lid
Blacktrack f/l and Parfait Amour lower liner

Lips:
Sexier l/g

and i'm done!


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Sep 10, 2005)

I love the liner. I think its coming out again right?i so wanna get it


----------



## hazelinsight (Sep 10, 2005)

Very Gorgous!!! I Really Like It Alot!


----------



## tracie (Sep 10, 2005)

This is so beautiful, I was so jealous of my sister-in-law to-be having mercuric, but I finally have some on its way here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll have to try this look out when I get it


----------



## orodwen (Sep 10, 2005)

what a great look! i'm such a sucker for glitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's also great to see someone using one of eddie's colours in their fotd.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for sharing!


----------



## rubysubi (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW ur cheekbones r 2 die for! as always u did an amazing job


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 10, 2005)

WoW that's beautiful! and u are sooo pretty Juneplum..beautiful skin!


----------



## Tara (Sep 10, 2005)

very pretty!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 10, 2005)

your skin is gorgeous girl! I wish mine was as smooth!


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 10, 2005)

woo woo, VERY hot!   love the lips!!!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 10, 2005)

pure hotness girl!! you did a fantastic job with the eyes.  Love the lip colour too


----------



## user4 (Sep 10, 2005)

so thats what they're gonna look like... im even more excited than i was before!!! it looks awsome!!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 10, 2005)

Very Pretty


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 10, 2005)

That's GORGEOUS! I love glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome job!


----------



## fictiontragedy (Sep 11, 2005)

That's really gorgeous.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 11, 2005)

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## exodus (Sep 11, 2005)

Whoa baby! Lookin' hot, babe! Loving those lips on you!


----------



## angelwings (Sep 11, 2005)

That's gorgeous


----------



## shes a REAL card (Sep 11, 2005)

wheeeee i love it hot mama!!!  <3


----------



## Alexa (Sep 11, 2005)

that is AMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZING!!!!! ahh i love it. and you! eeep!


----------



## Pei (Sep 11, 2005)

Man! That was so glam.

Nice neat look. Love the glitter liners & choice of es~

Ahhh...did u attempt to post the pics in sequences tt looks like u're winking?


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 11, 2005)

gaaah! THANKS guys!!! wow! u made my evening!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













pei, that wink was for u!!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Sep 11, 2005)

So gorgeous!!!  Wow...and your application is perfection!  Great blending, great colors....just awesome!


----------



## Pei (Sep 11, 2005)

*wink wink*


----------



## kimmy (Sep 11, 2005)

diva style!! my, my, woman that is AMAZING work!!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Sep 11, 2005)

Everything looks so good!!  I'm loving the lips!!


----------



## gis08 (Sep 11, 2005)

so hot! <3


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 11, 2005)

you used all these colors i hate on me but they look awesome on you!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Sep 11, 2005)

Juneplum you are HOT! I hope that you went out!!!  You look AMAZING!


----------



## 2_pink (Sep 11, 2005)

Those colors show up wonderfully on you...so pretty. And those lashes???....to die for, i thought that they were yours for a minute. *haha*
I think it would look better with more toned down lips though.


----------



## Bianca (Sep 11, 2005)

Sexxxy!!!


----------



## KJam (Sep 11, 2005)

Total perfection - glitter looks fabulous!


----------



## ladida (Sep 11, 2005)

Absolutely lovely!  I want that liner now (and I'm not even a glitter-happy person).


----------



## Sanne (Sep 11, 2005)

that's sooo gorgeous!! you are so classy!! :loveya:


----------



## user2 (Sep 11, 2005)

Woooah!!!! That Glitter Liner is....... amazing!!! I don't know why I ignored it! Can't wait for the new ones!!!! 

You look gorgeous honey!!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_Juneplum you are HOT! I hope that you went out!!! You look AMAZING!_

 
tee hee! thanks for the compliments girls!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



viva_la_mac_girl, i sure did go out!! actually i had just gotten back home from a party!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it was almost 4 a.m when i took those pics!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 11, 2005)

Your make-up always looks so vibrant. I adore that liner on you.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_tee hee! thanks for the compliments girls!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



viva_la_mac_girl, i sure did go out!! actually i had just gotten back home from a party!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it was almost 4 a.m when i took those pics!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 That's good.. gotta love MAC for the staying power... !!!   UP ALL NIGHT AND STILL LOOK HOT!!


I need to do a FOTD really soon!  Gotta get my cam working


----------



## Shawna (Sep 11, 2005)

Juneplum, you are just so hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the lips are so amazing, I'd kiss you


----------



## Endit (Sep 11, 2005)

You look fabulous! Are you sure you're not a model?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow, I love this look. It looks great on you!!!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Sep 11, 2005)

ooh i really like those color..and that lipcolor is fabulous on u!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Endit* 
_You look fabulous! Are you sure you're not a model?_

 
thanks girls! endit, i love you!!! lol..


----------



## shygirl (Sep 12, 2005)

Lovely! Your lipstick is perfect!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 12, 2005)

thanks shygirl =*


----------



## jeanna (Sep 13, 2005)

you're always such a classy lady! this look is bee-you-tee-full!
you've made me _that_ much more excited about the glitter liners


----------



## amandamakeup (Sep 13, 2005)

thats really gorgeous! i love it!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Sep 13, 2005)

i think this is the first time ive ever seen you!! you are beeeutiful!!! i love the e/s combination. very very pretty!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 14, 2005)

oh wow! 
@jeanna:thanks hot mama!  i walk humbly in your shadow!!
@eye<3colour: thanks SOO much that's so sweet of you!

 thanks girls!!


----------



## litlaur (Sep 14, 2005)

that l/s is perfect on you!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 15, 2005)

^ thank u hon!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Sep 15, 2005)

you look soooo seductive and sexy!


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 15, 2005)

that looks awesome!


----------



## JamericanDiva (Sep 15, 2005)

A-ha! Found you!!! This is very nice indeed!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 15, 2005)

mwah ladies!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mwah!!!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Sep 15, 2005)

okay, im jealous.  ;-)


----------



## visivo (Sep 16, 2005)

damnnn girl. 

this is gorgeous. YOU are gorgeous! look at your skin!! haha. i love it. 

xoo


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 16, 2005)

Nina!! You are just too damn gorgeous!! Love the colors on you, you are stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have the same chair too


----------



## mymymai (Sep 16, 2005)

wow, just wow.  I love just that touch of glitter, so sultry!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 17, 2005)

thank you darlings!!!!


----------



## angela (Sep 17, 2005)

work it gurl!! i'm in love with the combo!.. just perfect. flawless application too! *bows down*


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 18, 2005)

^ ur too kind! thanks =)


----------



## IO20ch2222 (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow..I love your lips


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 19, 2005)

aww, thanks sweet girl =)


----------



## Miss Marcy (Sep 19, 2005)

i freaking love this look!!!!! you look so pretty.


----------

